# Potatoes / Tatters



## kardar2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello all,
I am getting ready to dehydrate some potatoes...
question :
you can store a lot of potatoes in a jar. But I don't want to store them in jars well just thinking about it jam jars would work. I am trying to figure out how to package small amounts. It would probably be 3 people eating. And we do not eat very many. How do you people store yours. Thanks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We take the easy way on potatoes and store a few #10 cans of dehydrated potatoes from Auguson Farms. We also have some that we buy from gocery stores and then transfer them to long term storage in sealed Mylar Bags with Oxygen absorbers.

http://www.augasonfarms.com/


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

You can also just put some in a ventilated box where no light will get in but still have some airflow. They will keep a long time like that. Put the box in a cool dark area of your home. If they sprout you can plant them.

I haven't tried it yet but I've read that they will keep pretty well if you shred them and then dehydrate them to make hash browns. Then put them in mylar with oxygen absorbers.

The really easy answer is to just buy a bunch of instant taters on sale at the grocery store and keep them in the pantry. Or do as slippy said and get some from wise, mountain house or Auguson farms.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This and other produce is what root cellars are for. Depending on what it is, it may be usable into spring.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I store mine in buckets and 2 number 10 cans so I don't have to open the bucket every week.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can my potatoes. I have no place to store them that stays cool enough and if they get warm they sprout - even in the dark.
Canning them makes it easy to store the taters we grow. (it's not really cost effective when you can buy 20 pounds for a couple bucks but what happens when there is no store?

I don't like potato flakes - it is difficult to make steak fries with them.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I agree about the potato flakes, I don't like them. However, I love the shreds and slices from Augason Farms. I have tried a lot of different brands. I do can potato chunks and new potatoes. I also dry shreds but can never seem to dry enough of them.

FYI the potatoes are on sale right now Search - potato


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow! $5 to $7 a pound! 
I guess paying for the convenience of being able to store them long term. You are buying them dehydrated so it might not be as bad as it sounds. if potatoes are 90% water then a pound of dehydrated potatoes is the same as 9 or 10 pounds fresh... Still home canned would still be cheaper but you would need more room to store the jars than the #10 cans. I guess when you look at all the pluses the price isn't as bad as it sounds. Maybe I ought to by a case of the diced taters for making potatoes O'Brien.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep a lot of the instant stuff on the shelf. and in storage. I have not put it in Mylar yet. I need to check into those #10 cans Slippy mentioned.


----------



## kardar2 (Jul 12, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I can my potatoes. I have no place to store them that stays cool enough and if they get warm they sprout - even in the dark.
> Canning them makes it easy to store the taters we grow. (it's not really cost effective when you can buy 20 pounds for a couple bucks but what happens when there is no store?
> 
> I don't like potato flakes - it is difficult to make steak fries with them.


Well I dehydrated them and used The wife's Mandolin (kitchen aid)it has blades and a just able setting that I was able to whip up a bunch of home fries aND hash browns along with slices. The hardest part was blanching them ( putting then in boiling water for a couple of minutes before drying them 30 lbs of potatoes cost 8 bucks. No on to doing a bunch of tomatoes. Grind up a bunch I can make ketchup, paste , sause, and alway save slices for stews. I will come back and make some more potatoes down the road. Thank you all for your help.


----------

